# प्रबन्धन > मुझे कुछ कहना है >  अदालत : सदस्यों को बैन करने का कारण / मुकदमा !! !

## "Hamsafar+"

*मित्र यह सूत्र मुझे प्रबधन क्षेत्र में बनाना चाहिए था ! पर वहाँ बनाना संभव नहीं होगा ! और ये भी हो सकता है की यह सूत्र पटल से गायब हो जाये ! इसलिए सावधानी पूर्वक यह सूत्र बना रहा हूँ.... स्क्रीन शोट के साथ !

सूत्र का उद्देश : सदस्यों को बैन करने का कारण !
यहाँ पर पूर्ण कार्यवाही की जाये की सदस्य की गलती क्या थी , और कोन नियम भंग करने पर उसे बैन किया गया !

फोरम के हम लोग सदस्य है, इसलिए जरूरी नहीं की की सारी  बातें नियामक क्षेत्र में ही हों!

प्रबंधन के सदस्य यहाँ जवाब दे !
की कहा क्या गलती और क्यों बैन !

*

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

प्रबंधन का सुक्रिया ...
मुझे आज ही ज्ञात हुआ है की सूत्र पटल पर दिखा दिया गया है !

----------


## robin hood

हा ,सही बात हें ,हर कार्यवाही छुप के क्यों करते हो भाई ,सदस्यों को तो बताओ ,किस का बेन किया किसे खोला ,किसे कोन उपाधि दी ,सबका पता हम लोगो को होना चाहिए

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> हा ,सही बात हें ,हर कार्यवाही छुप के क्यों करते हो भाई ,सदस्यों को तो बताओ ,किस का बेन किया किसे खोला ,किसे कोन उपाधि दी ,सबका पता हम लोगो को होना चाहिए


मित्र उपाधि के लिए तो प्रशासक माहोदय सूत्र  बना चुके है..
पर हमें यह जानकारी नहीं होती की सदस्य ने क्या गलती की है , और उसे बेन क्यों किया गया, तो बैन होने वाले सदस्य को नियामक क्षेत्र की जगह सदस्य पर यहाँ मुकदमा चलाये जाये, ताकि सदस्य की हैसियत से हमें भी पूर्ण जानकारी का अधिकार होना चाहिये ! ताकि सदस्य भ्रमित न हो !

यह सूत्र पिचले माह बनाया था, पर ये मोद्रेसन में था... आज ही देखा है मैंने !

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

*अतः निवदन यही है की सदस्य को यहाँ आमंत्रित किया जाये , और पूर्ण वार्तालाप यही किया जाये , प्रबंधन का डिसीजन जो भी है, उसका सम्मान होगा... पर कारन बताकर प्रबंधन वाकी सदस्यों को गुमराह होने से बचा सकते है !
*

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

एक बात ओर फोरम के नियामक मित्रों से ..की यदि किसी सूत्र पर ताला लगाना है, तो पहले एक पोस्ट की जाये (जिसके द्वारा सूत्र पे ताला लगाया जा रहा है ) 
इसके बाद सूत्र बंद करें !

धन्यवाद !!!!!

----------


## robin hood

> मित्र उपाधि के लिए तो प्रशासक माहोदय सूत्र  बना चुके है..
> पर हमें यह जानकारी नहीं होती की सदस्य ने क्या गलती की है , और उसे बेन क्यों किया गया, तो बैन होने वाले सदस्य को नियामक क्षेत्र की जगह सदस्य पर यहाँ मुकदमा चलाये जाये, ताकि सदस्य की हैसियत से हमें भी पूर्ण जानकारी का अधिकार होना चाहिये ! ताकि सदस्य भ्रमित न हो !
> 
> यह सूत्र पिचले माह बनाया था, पर ये मोद्रेसन में था... आज ही देखा है मैंने !


एक महीने बाद मोडरेशन खुला ,इसकी शिकायत किसे कि जाए ,ये तो हद हें सब्र कि ,पर ज्यास्ती बोलेंगे तो बेन हो जाऊँगा ,पर इसकी शिकायत आप कर सकते हें ,सम्पर्क सूत्र में दे दूँगा ,
और आपकी उपाधि वाली बात पर कह्न्गा कि कुछ उपाधिया प्रबंधन ने क्यों दी इसका खुलासा नही किया

----------


## anita

चुलबुली जी को ३ दिन के लिए  बैन कर दिया गया है 

१. अश्लील बाते करने 
२. मंच प्रबंधन के बार बार  निवेदन करने के बाद भी हिंदी का प्रयोग न करना

----------


## anita

मंच के नियमों का पालन न करने के लिए रजत जी ३ दिन के लिए मंच पे प्रतिबंधित किये जाते है

----------

